# Fehlermeldung



## Gast2 (30. Aug 2008)

Hallo,
weiß jemand was die fehlermeldung bedeutet...




```
!MESSAGE An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench (18).
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPlugin for bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench is invalid
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:146)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.defineClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.defineClass(ClasspathManager.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:524)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:455)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass_LockClassLoader(ClasspathManager.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:423)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:139)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1274)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:867)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:188)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:382)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:339)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.basicRun(WebStartMain.java:61)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.main(WebStartMain.java:40)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.doLaunchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## Wildcard (31. Aug 2008)

Es gab doch sicherlich noch mehr StackTrace, oder?


----------



## Gast2 (1. Sep 2008)

oh jaaaaa...
	
	
	
	





```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2008-08-30 20:56:04.344
!MESSAGE An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench (18).
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPlugin for bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench is invalid
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:146)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.defineClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.defineClass(ClasspathManager.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:524)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:455)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass_LockClassLoader(ClasspathManager.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:423)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:139)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1274)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:867)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:188)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:382)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:339)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.basicRun(WebStartMain.java:61)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.main(WebStartMain.java:40)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.doLaunchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/SWTError
	at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:141)
	... 76 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.swt.SWTError
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:481)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 82 more
Root exception:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/SWTError
	at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:141)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.defineClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.defineClass(ClasspathManager.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:524)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:455)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass_LockClassLoader(ClasspathManager.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:423)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:139)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1274)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:867)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:188)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:382)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:339)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.basicRun(WebStartMain.java:61)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.main(WebStartMain.java:40)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.doLaunchApp(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.swt.SWTError
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:481)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 82 more
```

also das swt-jar ist dabei...


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2008)

Das war wirklich alles? Seltsam. Ist das SWT Bundle (nicht nur das jar) auch Teil der Konfiguration? Wobei, dann hätte die Fehlermeldung eigentlich eine andere sein müssen.


----------



## foobar (1. Sep 2008)

Dir fehlt das SwtBundle und vielleicht auch noch was anderes. Ist deine Runkonfiguration valid? Run configurations => Plugins =>Validate Plugins


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dir fehlt das SwtBundle und vielleicht auch noch was anderes. Ist deine Runkonfiguration valid? Run configurations => Plugins =>Validate Plugins


Hatte ich auch zuerst gedacht, aber sollte im log dann nicht etwas von 'the following bundles could not be resolved' stehen, anstatt direkt mit einer ClassNotFoundException abzuschmieren?


----------



## Gast2 (2. Sep 2008)

hatte die fehlermeldung bis jetzt auch noch nie... vielleicht liegt es an eclipse 3.4 ich versuch mal die target platform zu ändern mal schauen ob es was bringt...
muss ich vielleicht in meinem feature noch das plugin org.eclipse.ui.workbench mit dazunehmen?
na ja ich versuchs noch ein bischen...

doch danach kommt nochmal ein 2ter fehler entry aber ich denk dass ist ein folgefehler er kann mein activator nicht starten poste ich heut abend mal...

nee meine runkonfiguration ist nicht valid...

und das SWT bundle ist miteingebunden... und wenn ich das ganze exportier sind auch alle plugins dabei...


----------



## foobar (2. Sep 2008)

@SirWayne Entfern mal alle Plugins aus der Runconfiguration und mach dann "add required plugins", das sollte normalerweise helfen.
Guck dir doch mal die verwendeten Plugins in der RcpMailDemo an.

@Wildcard Eine ClassNotFound hatte ich in dem Zusammenhang auch noch nicht, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß es an der Runconfiguration liegt bzw. an den eingebundenen Plugins in seinem Product.


----------



## Guest (2. Sep 2008)

ich habe in meinem product nur mein feature eingebunden...
ja in der run konfiguration hab ich schon alles gemacht in eclipse funktioniert es auch...
nur außerhalb wenn ich es exportier bekomm ich die fehlermeldung... 
aber alles plugins wurden mit exportiert...


----------



## foobar (2. Sep 2008)

Ok, dann hast du in deiner Runconfig Plugins drin, die dir im Product fehlen. Normalerweise werden in den Bundles die anhängigen Plugins/Features definiert und in der Runconfig braucht man dann nur noch "add required plugins" zu machen.
Vergleich mal Liste der exportierten Plugins mit denen in der Runconfig, dann findest du den Fehler.


----------



## Guest (2. Sep 2008)

die sind genau gleich das ist ja mein problem...
soviele wie ich mit "addRequired" hinzufüge genausoviele werden auch exportiert oder sagen wir genau die gleichen werden exportiert


----------



## foobar (2. Sep 2008)

Hmm, dann kann es eigentlich nur noch an der config.ini liegen. Benutz du in beiden Fällen die identische config.ini oder lässt du die generieren?


----------



## Gast2 (2. Sep 2008)

mal ne frage wenn ich ein thirdparty plugin anleg... und es in dem tab dependencies zu required plugins hinzufüge müsst er mir des doch eigentlich mit ausgelefert werden oder?? hab es in meinem feature auch noch hinzugefügt.... 

lass mir ein ini generieren


----------



## Gast2 (2. Sep 2008)

ok hast funktioniert hab nur ein refresh auf mein projekt vergessen... aber fehler ist noch nicht weg 
hier mal die ganez fehlermeldung


```
!SESSION 2008-09-02 23:13:33.063 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=unknown
java.version=1.6.0_07
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Framework arguments:  -nosplash 
Command-line arguments:  -nosplash 

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2008-09-02 23:13:34.099
!MESSAGE An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench (18).
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPlugin for bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench is invalid
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:146)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.defineClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.defineClass(ClasspathManager.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:524)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:455)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass_LockClassLoader(ClasspathManager.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:423)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:139)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1274)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:867)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:188)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:382)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:339)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.basicRun(WebStartMain.java:61)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.main(WebStartMain.java:40)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.continueLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleApplicationDesc(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/SWTError
	at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:141)
	... 78 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.swt.SWTError
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:481)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 84 more
Root exception:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/SWTError
	at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:141)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.defineClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.defineClass(ClasspathManager.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:524)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:455)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass_LockClassLoader(ClasspathManager.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:423)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:139)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1274)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:867)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:188)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:382)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:339)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.basicRun(WebStartMain.java:61)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.main(WebStartMain.java:40)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.continueLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleApplicationDesc(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.swt.SWTError
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:481)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 84 more

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2008-09-02 23:13:34.117
!MESSAGE An error occurred while automatically activating bundle Tippspiel_RCP (19).
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator tippspiel_rcp.Activator for bundle Tippspiel_RCP is invalid
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:146)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1274)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:867)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:188)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:382)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:339)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.basicRun(WebStartMain.java:61)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.main(WebStartMain.java:40)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.continueLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleApplicationDesc(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/ui/plugin/AbstractUIPlugin
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.defineClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.defineClass(ClasspathManager.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:524)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:455)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass_LockClassLoader(ClasspathManager.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:423)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:139)
	... 45 more
Caused by: org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter$TerminatingClassNotFoundException: An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench (18).
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:125)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 63 more
Caused by: org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPlugin for bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench is invalid
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:146)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	... 73 more
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/SWTError
	at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:141)
	... 78 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.swt.SWTError
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:481)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 84 more
Root exception:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/ui/plugin/AbstractUIPlugin
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.defineClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.defineClass(ClasspathManager.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:524)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:455)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass_LockClassLoader(ClasspathManager.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:423)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:139)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1274)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:867)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:188)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:382)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:339)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.basicRun(WebStartMain.java:61)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.main(WebStartMain.java:40)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.continueLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleApplicationDesc(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter$TerminatingClassNotFoundException: An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench (18).
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:125)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 63 more
Caused by: org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPlugin for bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench is invalid
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:146)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	... 73 more
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/SWTError
	at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:141)
	... 78 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.swt.SWTError
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:481)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 84 more

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2008-09-02 23:13:34.136
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
org.eclipse.core.runtime.CoreException: Plug-in Tippspiel_RCP was unable to load class tippspiel_rcp.Application.
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.throwException(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:180)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:162)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ExtensionRegistry.createExecutableExtension(ExtensionRegistry.java:867)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElement.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElement.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.ConfigurationElementHandle.createExecutableExtension(ConfigurationElementHandle.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:188)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:382)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:339)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:283)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.basicRun(WebStartMain.java:61)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:984)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.WebStartMain.main(WebStartMain.java:40)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeApplication(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.executeMainClass(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.continueLaunch(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleApplicationDesc(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.handleLaunchFile(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.javaws.Launcher.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter$TerminatingClassNotFoundException: An error occurred while automatically activating bundle Tippspiel_RCP (19).
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:125)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadClass(AbstractBundle.java:1274)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.registry.osgi.RegistryStrategyOSGI.createExecutableExtension(RegistryStrategyOSGI.java:160)
	... 28 more
Caused by: org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator tippspiel_rcp.Activator for bundle Tippspiel_RCP is invalid
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:146)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	... 40 more
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/ui/plugin/AbstractUIPlugin
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.defineClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:165)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.defineClass(ClasspathManager.java:554)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:524)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClassImpl(ClasspathManager.java:455)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass_LockClassLoader(ClasspathManager.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:423)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.loadClass(BundleLoader.java:313)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.loadClass(BundleHost.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:139)
	... 45 more
Caused by: org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter$TerminatingClassNotFoundException: An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench (18).
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:125)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:427)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:193)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 63 more
Caused by: org.osgi.framework.BundleException: The activator org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPlugin for bundle org.eclipse.ui.workbench is invalid
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:146)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:980)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:346)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:265)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:400)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	... 73 more
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/swt/SWTError
	at java.lang.Class.getDeclaredConstructors0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.privateGetDeclaredConstructors(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.getConstructor0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance0(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.loadBundleActivator(AbstractBundle.java:141)
	... 78 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.swt.SWTError
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:481)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:397)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:385)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:87)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 84 more
```

benutz windows vista kann es daran liegen????
egal mit welcher java version ich es öffne 1.6 oder 1.5 bekomm ich die gleiche meldung


----------

